# Rex Cinema, Coalville, Leicestershire



## base74 (Sep 10, 2010)

Firstly I have to appologise about the quality and lack of pictures. I was in the area ona traing course and only had my mobile phone to hand. Also, there were so many staff around it proved quite difficult to take pics without being spotted. Brief history:

'The Rex Cinema opened on 2nd February 1938 with Errol Flynn in "Charge of the Light Brigade". It was converted into a twin cinema in May 1973.It closed on 3rd May 1984. It is now in retail use as a store for the textile company Dunelm Mill'






Lovely original frontage, nice to see the original 'Rex' sign has been kept. 





External side view of both screens 1 & 2





Original exits form screens 1 & 2





Foyer area looking up to the glass panel detail





Original steps and handrails leading up to entrance to screens





Beautiful original glass dome detail skylight





Closer view





Original wooden doors into Screen 2 (Rex 2) with doors to possible projection room to the right





Curved internal wall detail, this would have been to the left of the main screen in Rex 2 





Original display window in the foyer area, woud have housed film 'now showing' information.

Thanks for looking


----------



## base74 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mod / Admin - Please ammed title to read Rex Cinema, made a typo and cant change. Cheers


----------



## midsmark (Sep 10, 2010)

its a great building, i used to work in coalville and went there most lunch breaks to have a nose. Above the false ceiling has the origional gorgeous bright red art deco style moldings. even weirder is walking into the main screen where the bedding is as the floorboards move lol clearly the floor is sloped... would love to see under them floor boards. Your right though there are staff and cameras all over the place so be carefull. Great place tho


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the look of that place, nice to see all those original features surviving


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, that dome glass is gorgeous. Nice report and pics. Thanks, Base.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 12, 2010)

That is one impressive glass dome and a very nice Art Deco frontage (at least I think it is Art Deco). I have to say, I do like old cinema's


----------



## Lady Grey (Oct 6, 2010)

What a fantastic place, if only the developers could retain the original features when renovating these wonderful buildings.


----------



## spooookie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

The wife takes me shopping there...often.I love that skylight in there,and the building itself is absolute quaility.


----------

